# A-Plan



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R32 GTR
Totally STD
Garaged
Cat 1 alarm
RAC trackstar
5000 miles anually

30year old male
Married
Gov worker
SP30(3 points)

Fully comp
£500 excess
Unlimited windscreen cover
Car valued @ £8000


£595

Bargain


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> Totally STD


You sure about that  

Phil


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ah, this is my number 2

The 'beast' was considerably more..


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

...and you get discount for insuring your other cars with them.
Mondeo is with them now so I am looking forward to getting a quote off them for the skyline


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Indeed Dave, my PUG was cheap.

With Keith Micheals, I managed full NCB on 2 policys. A-Plan won't do this but their cheap rates make up for this.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Ah, this is my number 2
> 
> The 'beast' was considerably more..


Out of interest, roughly how much more was it for an R32 with all the mods, compared to a standard one ?, (if that's not too much of a personal question, please don't answer if you don't wanna).

Less than £1500, more than £1500 ?

(Notice how I resisted mentioning the 'beast'   )


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My 'beast' was £1050 all declared fully comp, bells and whistles insurance.
Bearing in mind, I was 29 when I took out the policy. I'd hope for a reduction for now being over 30.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the accurate answer, that's surprisingly good.

Did you have to reel out a whole long list of everything that's been done, right down to the injectors, plugs, coil packs etc to the poor woman on the phone, or are they not interested in all that particularly?

I remember with my old Beemer they even wanted to know the make of the wheel spacers.  I had to fill it all out on paper, this questionnaire thing on about eight sheets of A4.  

Now I'm getting on a bit I'm finding the benefits of being old, (well, 27), as insurance companies don't laugh and hang up when you mention the word 'Skyline'.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The 2 main things you can't do are

Fit a roll cage

Increase the engine size.

All the other mods don't matter.



When the RB30 goes in, it might be a different story.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> The 2 main things you can't do are
> 
> Fit a roll cage


Shame.

Time for competition car insurance then 
No bothered what mods are on the car!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

just dont declare the hike in capacity

if you stack your car do you really think the insurers will split the engine open and measure the bore and stroke???


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

just got a quote today from A-plan 

91 GTR32, full no claims age 39 , only mod declared HKS air induction, 6000 miles or less, fully comp with value of £10000 and protected no claims discount.

they came back with £598 but insisted that the value of a 91 GTR32 is £6000, which I then replied you cant buy a decent one for that, never had this problem last year any one else?


----------

